# Pepper Wine - Corbaci - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm curious and excited about this one!!
Corbaci is a delicious sweet pepper that I've grown for at least five years. The seeds and membrane are bitter so I got rid of those.
Since it's a sweet pepper with almost zero capsaicin I decided to do something crazy - I'm treating it as any other fruit or vegetable and used 2.3 lbs. Yikes! Like I said, curious and excited.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 30, 2022)

Transferred this morning.
I was happy it picked up some color.
Good pepper flavor followed by an unidentified fruitiness. Too early for aroma - very yeasty with a hint of pepper.
Zero heat. A pepper drinking wine - crazy.
We'll see where this goes. I'll have to freeze some for another batch just in case.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 2, 2022)

Racked this morning. Wonderful pepper flavor and NO heat. Picked up some nice color. Bone dry (1.094 to .988) but I'm wondering what a little back sweetening will do.


----------



## winemaker81 (Oct 3, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Racked this morning. Wonderful pepper flavor and NO heat. Picked up some nice color. Bone dry (1.094 to .988) but I'm wondering what a little back sweetening will do.


It appears bench testing is in order at bottling time!

Are you bottling in 750's or 375's? Smaller bottles allow taste testing without using the batch up too quickly.

If you're comparing a large number of wines, there's less overage. I have 7 wines from 2021 (2 barrels, same wines unoaked, plus 3 varietals unoaked) that we plan to blind taste at the US Thanksgiving. I'm probably going to pour half of each bottle into a 375 and re-cork, as large tastings at home either produce really drunk people or have a lot of leftovers.


----------



## QuiQuog (Oct 3, 2022)

I love the color. It will be interesting to see it in the bottle.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 3, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> It appears bench testing is in order at bottling time!
> 
> Are you bottling in 750's or 375's? Smaller bottles allow taste testing without using the batch up too quickly.


I have both sizes. I went a little crazy buying bottles when I first started and - considering the price increases since then - glad I did.

I'm slowly upping my batches to 3-gallon. That should give me more leeway to have dry, lightly sweet, and sweet from the same batch.


----------

